# [DIY] Convert Melco to usb for less than 50$



## bernina

Good morning,

For those who are looking to convert their Melco EMT & EMC (single or 4 heads) machines to usb, here is how I have done it for less than 50$.









_(my machine with the usb floppy drive installed)_

*First*:
- The "emulator" needs to be the SFRM72-FU. SFR1M44-XX will not work. Melco uses 720k. I bought this one for 49$ shipping included.
- Works without any problem on my machine (Melco EMT 10/4T from Dec 1998)
- The usb memory sticks needs to be in FAT or FAT32 format (default). I'm using a common 4GB TDK stick:









*Preparing the boot disks*

1) Download the file corresponding your machine type:
- Single head: Download
- 4 Head: Download

2) Plug your usb memory to your computer.
3) Execute the downloaded file and uncompress the content to the USB.
4) Your USB memory is now a "booting disk".

*Installation:

1)










2) *Remove the floppy unit from the case*. *Unplug the 34 pin cable and the power cord.*

3)









*
4) Plug the cables in the new unit. Once replaced, proceed to reassemble again the machine.

5) Your machine is ready to read from usb.

Have a nice day and sorry about my english mistakes.

Bernina.


----------



## philipfirth83

Thanks for sharing with us, im sure it will come in useful for the melco owners on here


----------



## lstark

I am curious as to how you set up the usb for booting of the machine. I have a EMC-10T & tried to convert to a floppy emulator several months ago. I copied the files from the boot disk to the usb but the machine would not boot up. Could you explain how yours works? Thank you.


----------



## tommyfilth

Thank you for this, I have tried two other drives both were 1.44 compatible and did not work, I now know what to try next.

Tommy


----------



## bernina

Thank you all.



lstark said:


> I am curious as to how you set up the usb for booting of the machine. I have a EMC-10T & tried to convert to a floppy emulator several months ago. I copied the files from the boot disk to the usb but the machine would not boot up. Could you explain how yours works? Thank you.


Hi lstark, I have updated the first post with the files needed to create the "usb boot disk". Just copy and paste the files to your usb memory, plug it to your machine and it will boot up if everythink is ok.



tommyfilth said:


> Thank you for this, I have tried two other drives both were 1.44 compatible and did not work, I now know what to try next.
> 
> Tommy


Hi Tommi. 1.44 drives don't work with this machines, only 720k drives. I have installed the unit with the reference "SFRM72-FU". The floppy drive with the reference "SFR1M44-XX" will not work.


----------



## angela7139

Thanks so much for this


----------



## lstark

Help please, I ordered the usb drive by following your link for the one that you purchased and it came today. I downloaded and installed the singlehead file onto a 2G usb drive but the machine still won't see it. I changed the jumper as you showed in your directions. I assume that I am doing something wrong but I don't know what it is. 

My machine is an EMC10-T single head from around 1995. I would appreciate any suggestions that you can make. TIA!!


----------



## philipfirth83

Does your usb drive have to be formatted in a certain way? I.e Fat16 or Fat32?


----------



## bernina

lstark said:


> Help please, I ordered the usb drive by following your link for the one that you purchased and it came today. I downloaded and installed the singlehead file onto a 2G usb drive but the machine still won't see it. I changed the jumper as you showed in your directions. I assume that I am doing something wrong but I don't know what it is.
> 
> My machine is an EMC10-T single head from around 1995. I would appreciate any suggestions that you can make. TIA!!


Hi lstark!

Does your machine boots up? Does your display shows any message?

Format your usb drive to FAT32, extract the files. Switch on your machine, when the display shows something like "INSERT BOOT DISK", insert your disk and press ENTER.

Nice to help you.


----------



## lstark

My USB drive was formatted as FAT(default) so I reformatted it to FAT32. I extracted the single head boot file on the USB drive. Turned on the machine, it shows "checking RAM" then "DiskBios 1.7 992k", then "insert boot disk". I put the usb drive in and press enter, it shows "trying network", then flashes back & forth between "DiskBios 1.7 992 K & unit 01" then finally says "insert book disk". 
I have power to the drive unit (green light & red 000). I have tried selecting 000, 001, 010, all with no effect.

I have also tried copying the boot files from the floppy disk (they have different names "edsapp9a.rsa, edsapp9b.rsa, edsapp9c.rsa, edsapp99.rsa" then what is in the one I downloaded from here), with the same results. 

I don't know what else to try. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## bernina

lstark said:


> My USB drive was formatted as FAT(default) so I reformatted it to FAT32. I extracted the single head boot file on the USB drive. Turned on the machine, it shows "checking RAM" then "DiskBios 1.7 992k", then "insert boot disk". I put the usb drive in and press enter, it shows "trying network", then flashes back & forth between "DiskBios 1.7 992 K & unit 01" then finally says "insert book disk".
> I have power to the drive unit (green light & red 000). I have tried selecting 000, 001, 010, all with no effect.
> 
> I have also tried copying the boot files from the floppy disk (they have different names "edsapp9a.rsa, edsapp9b.rsa, edsapp9c.rsa, edsapp99.rsa" then what is in the one I downloaded from here), with the same results.
> 
> I don't know what else to try. Thank you for any suggestions.


Good morning Lori,

Check if the 34 pin cable is connected upside down; I had the same problem when tried for the first time. Plug the cables and try it before reassemble the machine.

Format the usb to fat32 and extract the files. You don't have to press any button of the floppy "emulator".

Keep in touch,

Have a nice day.


----------



## lstark

I have tried turning the 34 pin cable over, had the same results. I formatted the thumb drive to FAT32 and installed the files again last night. I waited to see the "insert boot disk" and put the thumb drive on the usb unit & pressed enter on the emc-10t. It still doesn't boot the machine.


----------



## tommyfilth

Are you using the EMC boot disk maker or the file provided here? I just noticed the file's are for EMT machines. If you don't have the zip for the EMC I can get it to you.


----------



## lstark

I was using the file provided here. There is a file on my floppy disk that I believe is to make a new floppy boot disk but it isn't compatible with my computer (win 7 64bit). If your file is compatible I would be very grateful if you could send me a copy. If it isn't compatible I will have to try and track down and older computer. TIA


----------



## tommyfilth

try this, It works on XP for me, so no guarantees that it'll work on a win 7 machine, but worth a try.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z2521begfoljx3b/emc10ce.exe

Tommy


----------



## lstark

I tried the file that you provide on dropbox (emc10ce.exe) on a XP computer. I still can't get the machine to boot from the new usb drive. I have tried everything I can think of, including suggestions from my son (who knows more about computers than I do) but no luck. Guess I will go back to floppy disks for now. Thank you for all of your suggestions.


----------



## nunoc

Hi,

Does anyone else made this conversion with sucess on a EMT 10/4T?


----------



## scalesusa

Thanks to the post, I was able to get my EMC-10T to boot up from the USB emulator on my first try today. I set the jumpers as shown, hooked up the cables, and came prepared with three different usb thumbdrives loaded with the boot files. Only one of them would boot the machine directly, but if I copied the files to the USB-floppy emulator then it was fine.

Now I need longer cables and a neat installation.


----------



## Herson Lopez

Hi i have a big problem i have one emt10/4t and a emt10t. Im trying to boot from my usb using the files you gave, but it says (boot read error!) 
please help i need to make it work... Tankx alot


----------



## Alfonso Lopez

Need help!!!
I have a emt 10/4t and emt10t, but i try booting from my usb using the file you gave. It says boot read error... Plz help me i want to make it work, were am i wrong?????


----------



## scalesusa

Your issue is likely the USB Drive. I have 6 different drives and only a old Dell drive that came with a computer years ago will boot the machine. It was the first one I tried. I can use any of them to load files, but only that one boots. I've done all sorts of formatting and other tricks, but, as others have noted, you need to try several older thumb drives to find one that will boot the machine.


----------



## scalesusa

Alfonzo, This is the USB Drive memory stick that works for me. I bought three more today.

http://www.amazon.com/Dell-M-Systems-Flash-Memory-DC420/dp/B00EQ8Z0QQ


----------



## frolito

gracias funciono muy bien en una emt 10/4, y en una emc 10/4ce


----------



## looptyloop

I have 2 Melco machines EMT10/4T & EMC10/4T I bought a USB emulator and can't get them to work. I think Melco machine can not read partitions drives. This is the operations instructions that came with the USB. Please let me know what you like or tell how I can get them to work on my machines. 

Operation :

Format USB flash drive
Use built-in self-format function to format USB flash drive into 1000pcs
partitions.
Use software in CD format USB flash drive under WINDOWS XP/2000, into 000-099
100pcs partitions.
Install an emulator on computer, and format every partitions by operate
driver A:.
use emulator UFA1M44-100, plug USB flash drive on it,connect to computer, it
will recognized as removeabe driver A: or B: under WINDOWS XP/2000/7, format
every partitions.
UFA1M44-100 also built in self-format function.


----------



## looptyloop

I have 2 Melco machines EMT10/4T & EMC10/4T I bought a USB emulator model SFR1M44-U100 and can't get them to work. I think Melco machine can not read partitions drives. This is the operations instructions list below that came with the USB. Please let me know what you think or tell how I can get them to work on my machines. The company claims it works on melco. I tried 6 USB sticks to boot with and didn't work. I used 1/2g, 1g, 2g,4g, all formated correct.  Need help

Operation :

Format USB flash drive
Use built-in self-format function to format USB flash drive into 1000pcs
partitions.
Use software in CD format USB flash drive under WINDOWS XP/2000, into 000-099
100pcs partitions.
Install an emulator on computer, and format every partitions by operate
driver A:.
use emulator UFA1M44-100, plug USB flash drive on it,connect to computer, it
will recognized as removable driver A: or B: under WINDOWS XP/2000/7, format
every partitions.
UFA1M44-100 also built in self-format function.


----------



## frolito

*First*:
- The "emulator" needs to be the SFRM72-FU. SFR1M44-XX will not work. Melco uses 720k. I bought this one for 49$ shipping included.
- Works without any problem on my machine (Melco EMT 10/4T from Dec 1998)
- The usb memory sticks needs to be in FAT or FAT32 format (default). I'm using a common 4GB TDK stick:


----------



## Ragman73

I have a emc 6 and it works for me
Thanks to all!!!


----------



## aigraphicworx

I am just now coming across this post as I was searching for some other issues.

Question: what is the benefit of switching to USB, vs. using the old desktop that is networked to my 4 machines?

I am so newbie it's ridiculous...I'm really figuring out most of this by myself and with youtube and this board. The lady I bought my shop from was supposed to train me for 6 weeks, but she split after 2! Most things are going good so far, I'm just thinking there's probably easier ways to do some of this.

TIA!!!!

Charla


----------



## 10-9Design

So doing with a usb do you still have to have the melco software or could i just run wilcom and save in .exp format?


----------



## 10-9Design

Im looking into getting an emc10t-ce and was wanting to convert it to usb also. I was wondering if i do when i go to put a design on the usb if i can use a wilcom software to do it, or will i still need melcos?


----------



## Ragman73

10-9Design said:


> So doing with a usb do you still have to have the melco software or could i just run wilcom and save in .exp format?


The only problem I had was that wilcom can export in machine format only in a floppy disk. So I installed a virtual floppy drive to save the file in *.exp format and than copy to usb.
Sorry for my english


----------



## 10-9Design

Ok what version of Wilcom are you using. Did you partition the usb to create the virtual floppy disc? And what is a Virtual floppy disc?


----------



## Ragman73

I use wilcom 9. Virtual Floppy driver is a simple program who simulates a phisic floppy drive. So you will find in your hardware a floppy drive for example B:
In Wilcom you make the embroidery file and save to disk B: Than open B:, copy the file and paste in your usb device.

Virtual Floppy Drive | SourceForge.net

This is the link for Virtual Floppy Drive


----------



## 10-9Design

Ok thank you. That is quite helpful. Do you do the usb conversion? What kit did you buy if you did?


----------



## Ragman73

Yes I did.
I follow instruction of this link

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t219663.html

and buyed the same floppy emulator.


----------



## PhenomDnP

I received SFRM72-FU drive on Friday and have been unable to get my EMC-10T up and running. My final floppy disk was corrupted about 3 weeks ago and I am in dire need to get me machine up and running. I made a copy of my boot files but they do not seem to be working. I have followed all the suggestions but I am having the same results as Istark. I have tried flipping the 32 pin cable and I still get BOOT READ ERROR.

Please HELP!!!

J


----------



## Ragman73

I had some problem at beginning.
You have to wait until inthe machine you read "Insert boot disk".
Than put the pen drive with boot files in the emulator and immediatly press ENTER in the embroydery.
You have to press Enter in the machine while the floppy emuletor display "0.d"


----------



## PhenomDnP

Ragman73 said:


> I had some problem at beginning.
> You have to wait until inthe machine you read "Insert boot disk".
> Than put the pen drive with boot files in the emulator and immediatly press ENTER in the embroydery.
> You have to press Enter in the machine while the floppy emuletor display "0.d"


Ragman73, you are my new best friend. That worked like a charm. Booted right up. Thanks a million!!!!!!!!

J


----------



## cmcweb

Has anyone had success with a particular/ specific usb thumb drive (the one posted from Amazon is NLA)? I have tried 5 different usb drives and still receive the same prompt "BOOT READ ERROR" followed by the "NETWORK" prompt. 

TIA!!!


----------



## Compemb2015

the files on here are corrupted with viruses, can someone give me the EMC10T drivers


----------



## TOPLOGO

(I am curious as to how you set up the usb for booting of the machine. I have a EMC-10T & tried to convert to a floppy emulator several months ago. I copied the files from the boot disk to the usb but the machine would not boot up. Could you explain how yours works? Thank you.)

If any I stuck or needs a spare or wants no hassle and wants one wants a working USB's sending out I will gladly post one for the postage and USB's cost 
I am in the UK
I have spent silly amounts of time doing this and it's not that straight forward

TOOK ME 2 months 
I have a melco10/4t so can test USB's before I send them out


----------



## ohipat2000

Hi,
I have the EMC 10/4 my floppy refused to work so i git the USB emulator have copied all the files from the floppy to the flash drive and keep getting boot read error. 
Does anyone have the files and know how to make this work please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ragman73

Ragman73 said:


> I had some problem at beginning.
> You have to wait until inthe machine you read "Insert boot disk".
> Than put the pen drive with boot files in the emulator and immediatly press ENTER in the embroydery.
> You have to press Enter in the machine while the floppy emuletor display "0.d"


Follow those steps I posted before


----------



## nymbulrob

TOPLOGO said:


> (I am curious as to how you set up the usb for booting of the machine. I have a EMC-10T & tried to convert to a floppy emulator several months ago. I copied the files from the boot disk to the usb but the machine would not boot up. Could you explain how yours works? Thank you.)
> 
> If any I stuck or needs a spare or wants no hassle and wants one wants a working USB's sending out I will gladly post one for the postage and USB's cost
> I am in the UK
> I have spent silly amounts of time doing this and it's not that straight forward
> 
> TOOK ME 2 months
> I have a melco10/4t so can test USB's before I send them out



i have...melco emt10/4t will your usb work for my machine?


----------



## nymbulrob

I think I have everything correct my problem is formatting the USB Drive can anyone help! EMT 10 / 4 T


----------



## javiguitarrita

Holsa, saludos desde México, me sirvio mucho el tutorial que pusiste, ya actualice mi maquina melco emt 10/4 muy simple y facial


----------



## ohipat2000

Hi,All its been a few months now and i am yet unable to get my machine to boot emc 10/4 t, i have the USB emulator tried everything does not work.
I would like some help as to how to format the USB or what steps to take to get it properly formatted cos i have tried everything possible to make it work still refused.
I would really appreciate a step by step process of how anyone who was able to get it to work was able to format the USB and insert the files.


----------



## javiguitarrita

Hola, mi ingles no es bueno, asi que te escribo en español y ya podrias traducir, he seguido al pie de la letra las instrucciones y ha sido muy facil, entiendo como tu dices, aveces una guia paso a paso, para mi lo fundamental es:
1.- tener una unidad de emulacion floppy a usb que lea a baja densidad, es decir a 720k
2.- poner el jumper en la posicion correcta.
3.- formatear la usb en fat32
4.- decomprimir el archivo de booteo y seccionar la unidad de usb en donde quieres que se guarden, son tres archivos.

y eso para mi son los pasos, si gustas puedo ayudarte en lo que gustes..


----------



## nymbulrob

i have solved my problem works great!


----------



## nymbulrob

javiguitarrita said:


> Hola, mi ingles no es bueno, asi que te escribo en español y ya podrias traducir, he seguido al pie de la letra las instrucciones y ha sido muy facil, entiendo como tu dices, aveces una guia paso a paso, para mi lo fundamental es:
> 1.- tener una unidad de emulacion floppy a usb que lea a baja densidad, es decir a 720k
> 2.- poner el jumper en la posicion correcta.
> 3.- formatear la usb en fat32
> 4.- decomprimir el archivo de booteo y seccionar la unidad de usb en donde quieres que se guarden, son tres archivos.
> 
> y eso para mi son los pasos, si gustas puedo ayudarte en lo que gustes..



Hello, my English is not good , so I write in Spanish and already Might translate, I followed to the letter the instructions and is very easy to understand as you say, you sometimes step by step guide, for me the key is:
1. have a floppy emulation usb read at low density , ie 720k
2. put the jumper in the correct position .
3. fat32 formatted usb
4. decompress the file and boot the USB section where you want to be saved , there are three files.

and that to me are the steps , if you like I can help you with anything you like.


----------



## nymbulrob

walk thru convert to usb
https://youtu.be/7ndkqtjxaD0


----------



## ohipat2000

Hi,
@nymbulrob i have tried this and its not working still getting a boot error. Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## kentuckiana

Has anyone tried to convert an EMC 10 (not EMC 10T or 10/4) to USB? I have tried everything on this forum (different formatting, USB drives, boot files, ways of loading boot files onto the USB) and cannot get the boot disk to load. I've even went as far as buying an actual floppy drive (sony 1.44 Mb/720 kb) and using a boot disk (which i purchased directly from Melco) to boot the unit with no success.

My next move is to go back to the floppy emulator described above plus the 128 Mb Dell USB that was described as working above. After that I am really out of ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kiefer

For everybody who is still struggling how to convert Melco to USB, follow next steps:
The USB stick has to have ONLY TWO FILES!
Once you unzip the file from tommyfilyh, you're going to have 6 files
1.edsapp9d.rsa
2.edsapp9e.rsa
3.edsapp9f.rsa
4.INST ( windows file - you don't need!)
5.INSTALL( windows file - you don't need!)
6.MELCO.SYS
Melco EMC10T needs ONLY edsapp9f.rsa and MELCO.SYS
However, it depends what year is the machine made - so you're going to have to RENAME this file to edsapp99.rsa. My machine was made 1998 and I had to rename it!
The same is with the other types of Melco machines. Always only two files ( you have three there, it might happen that you will need different one than I used)


----------



## dsquitieri1

I know this is an old thread and i am about as noob as you can get but i am purchasing 3 emc 6s , 2 single, 1 4 head . What will swapping to usb do for me? Can i run different softwarw, do i still need a dongle?what software is recommended? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisralph3

can I install this on my EMC 10/t if it didn't come with a floppy disc drive originally?
I also have EMC 10t/4 CE and
EMC 6


----------



## adventure570

chrisralph3 said:


> can I install this on my EMC 10/t if it didn't come with a floppy disc drive originally?
> I also have EMC 10t/4 CE and
> EMC 6


same question from me i have an EMC 10T that was originally setup via melco network with no floppy drive


----------



## dsquitieri1

dsquitieri1 said:


> I know this is an old thread and i am about as noob as you can get but i am purchasing 3 emc 6s , 2 single, 1 4 head . What will swapping to usb do for me? Can i run different softwarw, do i still need a dongle?what software is recommended?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Nevermind, I got this all figured out! Thanks for the how-to on the convert!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the69hearse

I have an EMT 10T that was missing the boot disk when I got it, I converted it to USB following this guide and when I copy the files in the post to it, it just says not boot disk. I have tried 4 different drives and no luck, can someone help? I have a 10/1999 manufacture date and the EBIOS is 1.04


----------



## Ragman73

the69hearse said:


> I have an EMT 10T that was missing the boot disk when I got it, I converted it to USB following this guide and when I copy the files in the post to it, it just says not boot disk. I have tried 4 different drives and no luck, can someone help? I have a 10/1999 manufacture date and the EBIOS is 1.04


I had some problem at beginning.
You have to wait until inthe machine you read "Insert boot disk".
Than put the pen drive with boot files in the emulator and immediatly press ENTER in the embroydery.
You have to press Enter in the machine while the floppy emuletor display "0.d"


----------



## the69hearse

I was finally able to get mine to boot via USB. 

I had to get an original melco boot disk, then I used winimage to make an image of it and then wrote that image to the USB drive. 

My guess is when copying just the files over, you're missing the boot sector. 

I used this emulator that was $40 shipped I chose it because it was offered on Amazon prime with 2 day shipping. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7MTOIF/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_tRZQybF4DGH6P



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## SheaT

The conversion to USB seems rather simple, I would like to do it on a Melco EMC 1

My first question lies in the "boot disk", I have the files from the earlier reply but as one user said...

_For everybody who is still struggling how to convert Melco to USB, follow next steps:
The USB stick has to have ONLY TWO FILES!
Once you unzip the file from tommyfilyh, you're going to have 6 files
1.edsapp9d.rsa
2.edsapp9e.rsa
3.edsapp9f.rsa
4.INST ( windows file - you don't need!)
5.INSTALL( windows file - you don't need!)
6.MELCO.SYS
Melco EMC10T needs ONLY edsapp9f.rsa and MELCO.SYS
However, it depends what year is the machine made - so you're going to have to RENAME this file to edsapp99.rsa. My machine was made 1998 and I had to rename it!
The same is with the other types of Melco machines. Always only two files (you have three there, it might happen that you will need different one than I used)_

*Which boot files do I use with my EMC 1? *

My second Question is, *What 34 pin Floppy ribbon cable should I get? And what power cable should I get since it seems I need to go Female on the USB converter to Female on the board itself.*

I have included a picture of the board.


----------



## SheaT

So right now I'm working on getting the EMC1 embroidery machine working. I got the floppy emulator hardware today in the mail. 

So I hooked everything up and was making progress, 
1. The screen would say "INSERT BOOT DISK" 
2. I would insert the USB then press start and it would say "BOOTING DISK" 
3. It would say "NOT CORRECT FILE!" (or something like that)
4. Then go back to "INSERT BOOT DISK". 

So I turned off the machine and flipped the floppy cable over as suggested online. This didn't help so I flipped it back. And now I cant even get it to say "BOOTING DISK". I just feel so stupid I was making progress and now I'm not going anywhere! Please help!


----------



## kiefer

Read exactly my explanation. Once you have only these two files(edsapp9f.rsa and MELCO.SYS) on your USB, rename the edsapp9f.rsa to edsapp99.rsa. Because I had Melco EMC 10t - I used edsapp9f.rsa. Maybe you need edsapp9d.rsa or edsapp9e.rsa . However, I think you should then correct file to rename to edsapp99.rsa.
Maybe you should format the USB first to fat32.
Important - once you plug the USB into the emulator, on the screen ( emulator) should be something like "d0". While this is ON, you should press Enter to boot the disk.( you have 4-5 sec)


----------



## sinGN

Great post,thanks for the information.


----------



## fabeddie

I tried most of the ideas shown in this post. I had the original boot disk, so the one that worked was to download a program where I could make a shadow drive from the floppy and copy it to the USB which I formatted at FAT32.
Thanks to all those that have given their time to make this happen. It is so much nicer with the Floppy Emulator installed.


----------



## Craigs

I recently inherited a melco EMC1 single needle machine and it hads an old computer that has the phone looking cable from the computer to the machine and running Edsez. Worked for a while. Long story short. The computer died. Now looking to convert the EMC1 to USB. I purchased the 720 emulator and now I am in need of boot disk files. I know that the files must be in the computer somewhere. I am hoping someone out there would be kind enough to point me in the right direction or if someone could get me the files I need to make the machine boot. I tried files found online but get a "boot disk error" message. 
Can anyone please help?


----------



## Craigs

I got the machine to boot from a USB thumb drive last night. I found all of the rsa files on the edsez installation disks put them on a thumb drive along with a sys file. I guess the machine will load the rsa file it needs. There must be 20 different files on the thumb drive. If any one is interested I have edsez disks, starlan card, printer Port dongle that was run in a Windows 98 or 95 computer. Cant remember which. I will be willing to sell.

The floppy emulator I ordered out of China from e bay for $15 shipped , ordered the ribbon cable there too $2.50 shipped. Made my own power cable. And had a older Memorex 128 mb USB thumb drive laying around.


----------



## AlisonB

I found this:https://www.embroiderytrainingvideo...ry-machine-support/emc-10-bad-cc-encoder.html
Not sure if it will help.


----------



## kiefer

CC encoder means Color Change encoder. On the top of the machine is a small LED which is ON (look at it from the top of the machine). Use a screw driver and turn the screw (on the side of the machine - behind the main head) until this LED is off. It means that CC encoder is set up to position. If this doesn't work, it may be that CC encoder is bad.


----------



## SheaT

Ok, so get ready for another long post, but I think this one should be the last! This will be to wrap up all of the problems I knew I had and how I fixed them so someone someday won't go through the same hell that I had to put myself through. 

I have deleted my previous post but I am incorporating it into this post because the last one was in error.

This is the process I followed and what I learned...

1. I recently acquired a Melco EMC 1M (single head machine) which I did the USB conversion on. 

2. You will need to try multiple flash drives or find one that has been assured to work earlier in these posts. I have 8 flash drives that I gathered from around the house and 3 of them worked.

3. I have a whole bunch of files and I determined that you need "edsapp93.rsa" and "MELCO.SYS" from the list below (Graciously provided by invitro59 in another thread).

4. Now I'm not sure if its just me but I got it to work off of multiple flash drives when I ordered the "MELCO.SYS" before the "edsapp93.rsa" on the flash drive. So I think as far as the EMC 1M is concerned *ORDER MATTERS!*

*You can determine from the list below what you need for your machine. I have all of them so if you need one PM me. *

EDSAPP80.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6
EDSAPP81.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EM-1
EDSAPP83.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE MC-1
EDSAPP84.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4 (TAJIMA HEAD)
EDSAPP85.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE LE-1
EDSAPP87.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE CH-1
EDSAPP88.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4MT (OLD CPU)
EDSAPP89.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EP-1
EDSAPP8A.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6M
EDSAPP8C.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4M (OLD CPU)
EDSAPP90.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6MTL
EDSAPP91.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6ML
EDSAPP92.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-1MTL
EDSAPP93.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-1M
EDSAPP94.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4MT (NEW CPU)
EDSAPP95.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4M (NEW CPU)
EDSAPP97.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE ADVANTAGE 18
EDSAPP98.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE CH-1 (New Style VER 2.03)
EDSAPP99.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10T (Ver 1.09)
EDSAPP9A.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10 (Ver 1.09)
EDSAPP9B.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4T (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9C.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4 (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9D.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4TCE (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9E.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4CE (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9F.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10TCE (Ver 1.02)
EDSAPPb0.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10T (Ver 1.14)
EDSAPPb1.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10/4 (Ver 1.12)
EDSAPPb2.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10/4T (Ver 1.12)
EDSAPPb3.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-1 (Ver 1.13)
EDSAPPb4.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EP1B (Ver 1.03)
EDSAPPb5.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT 10TF1 (Ver 1.14)
RSA.COM RSA FILE FOR THE EMC10/12
RSACE.COM RSA FILE FOR THE EMC10/12 CE

5. Before you start trying your flash drives you will want to check that your machine has the correct settings. 
A. Once it is powered on you will want to press and hold, all at the 
same time, the [UP ARROW] + [DOWN ARROW] + [ALT]. 

B. This will bring you into the initial machine settings. *YOU NEED 
TO SELECT THE PROPER MACHINE USING THE ARROW KEYS!!!*

C. I found out the hard way that you can in fact boot your physical 
machine with the wrong machine selected in this menu. I booted 
mine initially as an "EMC10/4CE V1.20" and used "edsapp9e.rsa" 
renamed to "edsapp99.rsa"

D. Thankfully mine threw me an error which was "BAD CC 
ENCODER!!" which means bad color change encoder. This is 
because my machine only has one needle and doesn't change colors 
automatically like the EMC10/4CE.

6. Ok now that you have all of that set, once the machine reads "Insert boot disk" on the LCD display you can try your first flash drive. 
A. Insert your first flash drive.
B. Press the small black button on the right of the emulator so the 
red emulator display reads "d0" (meaning download). 
C. Simultaneously *press and hold* the enter button on the 
EMC1. 
D. It should now boot or give you an error. 
E. If this doesn't work repeat with your other flash drives.

If anyone has any questions or need any files please don't hesitate to ask. I don't want you to have to go through all of the anguish I had to. I don't think this is me signing off forever but not it's time to actually try to make something!


----------



## bluwtrsailor

I was just given an EMT10T, it came with a SFRM72-FU-DL that the previous owner had tried to use without success. Wondering if I should try with this one or just order the SFRM72-FU?


----------



## nicco86

Hello, can you send me the files. I am trying to boot several Melco machines. Without luck until now. I have the proper emulator. Thank you and happy holidays.


----------



## dsquitieri1

Does anyone know if this is possible with an emc6 single head

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mvetter80

Does anyone have a copy of the RSA files for the EMT 10T? I’ve tried the download link listed above but can’t get it to work properly. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

If it is not to much trouble in the 2 files for EMT10T 1.14 My name is David Tate in Waco Texas I am just learning dont know anything but I am trying, any help would be much apresheated. email is [email protected] Thank You


----------



## Debit57

I just wanted to tell you how truly grateful I am for this! I just replaced my floppy with the correct USB and it all worked the first time! Took me about 30 minutes. 

I really appreciate all the time that you took to post this and for all the comments helping everyone out. 

Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## dsquitieri1

Anyone ever tried to do this on a melco premier controller? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ehrichweiss

I've already PM'ed a few people but if anyone has the files for an EMC6-MLT 1-head, I'd be much appreciative. I'm trying to get this thing up and going in the 30 days trial time I have to see if it works. 



Thanks


Eric


----------



## Wozap

Hello! Guys can anyone help me with setting up such a machine? melco emt10/4t?


----------



## Flexsocietee

tommyfilth said:


> try this, It works on XP for me, so no guarantees that it'll work on a win 7 machine, but worth a try.
> 
> emc10ce.exe
> 
> Tommy


Hey Tommy I'm new to this embroidery world. I just bought a melco emc 6 mtl. It was working when I went to see it before purchasing it. When I got it home it started giving a boot error Disk. I did the reset configuration and it still not working. Is there anything else I should try? Thank you all in advance


----------



## Jewatech

[Please if you still have the files for EMT 10/4T boot disk let me know. YhanksQUOTE="SheaT, post: 4083145, member: 761682"]
Ok, so get ready for another long post, but I think this one should be the last! This will be to wrap up all of the problems I knew I had and how I fixed them so someone someday won't go through the same hell that I had to put myself through.

I have deleted my previous post but I am incorporating it into this post because the last one was in error.

This is the process I followed and what I learned...

1. I recently acquired a Melco EMC 1M (single head machine) which I did the USB conversion on.

2. You will need to try multiple flash drives or find one that has been assured to work earlier in these posts. I have 8 flash drives that I gathered from around the house and 3 of them worked.

3. I have a whole bunch of files and I determined that you need "edsapp93.rsa" and "MELCO.SYS" from the list below (Graciously provided by invitro59 in another thread).

4. Now I'm not sure if its just me but I got it to work off of multiple flash drives when I ordered the "MELCO.SYS" before the "edsapp93.rsa" on the flash drive. So I think as far as the EMC 1M is concerned *ORDER MATTERS!

You can determine from the list below what you need for your machine. I have all of them so if you need one PM me. *

EDSAPP80.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6
EDSAPP81.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EM-1
EDSAPP83.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE MC-1
EDSAPP84.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4 (TAJIMA HEAD)
EDSAPP85.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE LE-1
EDSAPP87.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE CH-1
EDSAPP88.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4MT (OLD CPU)
EDSAPP89.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EP-1
EDSAPP8A.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6M
EDSAPP8C.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4M (OLD CPU)
EDSAPP90.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6MTL
EDSAPP91.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6ML
EDSAPP92.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-1MTL
EDSAPP93.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-1M
EDSAPP94.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4MT (NEW CPU)
EDSAPP95.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-6/4M (NEW CPU)
EDSAPP97.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE ADVANTAGE 18
EDSAPP98.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE CH-1 (New Style VER 2.03)
EDSAPP99.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10T (Ver 1.09)
EDSAPP9A.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10 (Ver 1.09)
EDSAPP9B.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4T (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9C.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4 (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9D.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4TCE (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9E.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10/4CE (Ver 1.20)
EDSAPP9F.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMC-10TCE (Ver 1.02)
EDSAPPb0.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10T (Ver 1.14)
EDSAPPb1.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10/4 (Ver 1.12)
EDSAPPb2.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-10/4T (Ver 1.12)
EDSAPPb3.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT-1 (Ver 1.13)
EDSAPPb4.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EP1B (Ver 1.03)
EDSAPPb5.RSA RSA FILE FOR THE EMT 10TF1 (Ver 1.14)
RSA.COM RSA FILE FOR THE EMC10/12
RSACE.COM RSA FILE FOR THE EMC10/12 CE

5. Before you start trying your flash drives you will want to check that your machine has the correct settings.
A. Once it is powered on you will want to press and hold, all at the
same time, the [UP ARROW] + [DOWN ARROW] + [ALT].

B. This will bring you into the initial machine settings. *YOU NEED 
TO SELECT THE PROPER MACHINE USING THE ARROW KEYS!!!*

C. I found out the hard way that you can in fact boot your physical
machine with the wrong machine selected in this menu. I booted
mine initially as an "EMC10/4CE V1.20" and used "edsapp9e.rsa"
renamed to "edsapp99.rsa"

D. Thankfully mine threw me an error which was "BAD CC
ENCODER!!" which means bad color change encoder. This is
because my machine only has one needle and doesn't change colors
automatically like the EMC10/4CE.

6. Ok now that you have all of that set, once the machine reads "Insert boot disk" on the LCD display you can try your first flash drive.
A. Insert your first flash drive.
B. Press the small black button on the right of the emulator so the 
red emulator display reads "d0" (meaning download).
C. Simultaneously *press and hold* the enter button on the
EMC1.
D. It should now boot or give you an error.
E. If this doesn't work repeat with your other flash drives.

If anyone has any questions or need any files please don't hesitate to ask. I don't want you to have to go through all of the anguish I had to. I don't think this is me signing off forever but not it's time to actually try to make something!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## bridgetortega

Alfonso Lopez said:


> Need help!!!
> I have a emt 10/4t and emt10t, but i try booting from my usb using the file you gave. It says boot read error... Plz help me i want to make it work, were am i wrong?????


Did you ever get this to work? I also have an EMT10/4T and need the boot files to install on my usb.


----------



## jimbobelectronics

the69hearse said:


> I was finally able to get mine to boot via USB.
> 
> I had to get an original melco boot disk, then I used winimage to make an image of it and then wrote that image to the USB drive.
> 
> My guess is when copying just the files over, you're missing the boot sector.
> 
> I used this emulator that was $40 shipped I chose it because it was offered on Amazon prime with 2 day shipping.
> 
> Amazon.com: 3.5" 720 KB Floppy Drive Emulator for Tajima Barudan Brother Tajima Sodick +2GB Flash Drive : Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


What version of machine do you have? Can you send the .IMG file?


----------



## Luci500

I have an Melco EMT 10T and I purchased a usb drive upgrade and installed it and started having problems with designs shifting and outlines are off. So. I Un-installed the USB and put my floppy disk drive back in and same problems. Any design I try it doesn't embroidery correctly.

Am I missing something??
Luci


----------



## airiq

i bought a Melco EMC6 and EMC6 MTL from an elderly gentleman awhile back but when i got them home i saw that there were no boot disks. If possible could someone message me to help me out with acquiring the boot disks for these two machine. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## brando13

Jewatech said:


> [Please if you still have the files for EMT 10/4T boot disk let me know. YhanksQUOTE="SheaT, post: 4083145, member: 761682"]
> Ok, so get ready for another long post, but I think this one should be the last! This will be to wrap up all of the problems I knew I had and how I fixed them so someone someday won't go through the same hell that I had to put myself through.



Hello do you still have the boot disk for the melco ep1? I did the usb swap, and took out the floppy drive, and didn't realize how hard it was going to be finding the boot. can you please help? if there is any chance you could email it? I couldn't thank you enough. It is crazy how none of the download links work on any forum.

thank you for your time.


----------



## ornato.ventas

bernina said:


> Good morning,
> 
> For those who are looking to convert their Melco EMT & EMC (single or 4 heads) machines to usb, here is how I have done it for less than 50$.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(my machine with the usb floppy drive installed)_
> 
> *First*:
> 
> The "emulator" needs to be the SFRM72-FU. SFR1M44-XX will not work. Melco uses 720k. I bought this one for 49$ shipping included.
> Works without any problem on my machine (Melco EMT 10/4T from Dec 1998)
> The usb memory sticks needs to be in FAT or FAT32 format (default). I'm using a common 4GB TDK stick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparing the boot disks*
> 
> 1) Download the file corresponding your machine type:
> 
> Single head: Download
> 4 Head: Download
> 
> 2) Plug your usb memory to your computer.
> 3) Execute the downloaded file and uncompress the content to the USB.
> 4) Your USB memory is now a "booting disk".
> 
> *Installation:
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) *Remove the floppy unit from the case*. *Unplug the 34 pin cable and the power cord.
> 
> *3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4) Plug the cables in the new unit. Once replaced, proceed to reassemble again the machine.
> 
> 5) Your machine is ready to read from usb.
> 
> Have a nice day and sorry about my english mistakes.
> 
> Bernina.


the link is broken can you please send another ones


----------



## thomas708912

Hello. Where do you get the files you need a


----------

